# 55 gallon stocking ideas



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

hey guys I plan on getting a 55 gallon central american(aggressive) cichlid tank. I had some I deas but the fish I was planning to get seem to need a bigger tank than I previously thought. I kinda want to have variety of cichlids maybe a breeding pair not sure yet.

anyway help plz!  any sugggestions will do


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_55g.php

Here's a start.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks this really helped.

How many inches of fish would you recommend for a 55 gallon with Central american cichlids? :-?


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

The 'inches rule' pretty much goes out the window when it comes down to mixing cichlids.
I think your best bet would be to narrow things down a bit so we can give the best recommendations possible that are tailored to _your_ goals for this setup.

It would be helpful if you could list off some of the species you were thinking about.
If you have any specific fish you absolutely must have, then that would be helpful to know as well. Got anything specific in mind yet?

BV


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Agreed ... the inch per gallon rule only really seems to work with non-territorial, slim fish in my experience (ie tetras, rasboras, ect)

A 55 gal isn't very large for centrals, I'd limit myself to species in the convict and firemouth groups. If you haven't got it yet, and really want semi aggressive fish, save that little bit extra and get a 75 gal. That extra width would then open up some of the sifters and things like jack dempsies.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

I was thinking about a 75 anyway.

Ok in a 75 I was thinking a texas cichlid, a green terror, a Jack Dempsey and maybe a Salvin's cichlid. along with some pictus cats as a clean up crew and a trinidad pleco. would this be "over crowding" the tank? :-?


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh and is there anything else I could add to that list or take off?


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

rrcoolj said:


> I was thinking about a 75 anyway.
> 
> Ok in a 75 I was thinking a texas cichlid, a green terror, a Jack Dempsey and maybe a Salvin's cichlid. along with some pictus cats as a clean up crew and a trinidad pleco. would this be "over crowding" the tank? :-?


You may be able to do a jack dempsey and a green terror with the cats and pleco.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

what about the texas cichlid?


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

The texas would tip the scale towards being overcrowded and would likely kill the green terror and jack dempsey.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

I definatly want the texas more than the green terror. Could i get Just a texas and Jack dempsey?

And could I also add some small aggresive cichlids like convicts?

I was also thinking about adding other fish like silver dollars and a tire track eel.
will this work?

Thanks for all the help u guys! :thumb:


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

rrcoolj said:


> I definatly want the texas more than the green terror. Could i get Just a texas and Jack dempsey?
> 
> And could I also add some small aggresive cichlids like convicts?
> 
> Thanks for all the help u guys! :thumb:


I've kept JD's with cons without much trouble... I've never kept a Texas though... I'm sure if you got everybody as juvies they would get along great for awhile... I think the problems between the Texas & JD would start as they both mature...

It's been my experience that JD's are actually a shy fish - sure they are capable of defending themselves but as far as all out aggression I don't think they are on the same level as some of the other CA's... (like Texas?).

In fact as long as there are no females present I find JD's & convicts to be relatively mild mannered (this is based on my experience)... For awhile I kept a JD, 2 males cons and a Severum in a 90g tank - the severum was the biggest fish and seemed to keep the others in line.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

^ sorry - I never finished my thought...

As far as most cichlids are concerned a 90g is pretty much the same as a 75g (same footprint, which is more important than gallons)... Since I had success with 2 male cons, a JD and a Sev in a 90g it would seem a safe assumption that mixing a Texas, a JD, and two male cons should work in a similar size tank... Were only swapping 1 variable...

The problem with this assumption is the tempermant of the 'Big Fish' in the small pond... My Severum was calm, peaceful, but wouldn't back down from the other fish... A Texas for all I know could fly off the handle if one of the Cons or the JD 'challenged' it... That could lead to the death of one or more of your fish...


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

I see

well I picked these two (JD and texans) because based on what I've seen(on the internet etc), they seem to get along fairly well. Texans aren't exactly a super knock around cichlid based on the info i've read. So I figured why not? And Texans don't get that much bigger than JD's so Im thinking as long as I provide lotsa hiding and raise them together as juvies, they should all be fine together. Again this is based on what i've read. That's why im asking u guys to get some advice from people who have actually kept these fish.


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

You may be okay, but if you get a bad texas it can be a handful. I had a green texas that regularly thumped a male freddy of the same size, and they were the only cichlids in a 5-ft, 100 gallon tank. I actually turned my male trimac in there for a day to dispense some justice and he did that with gusto. Once the trimac was returned to his own tank and the texas recovered, the texas went right back to harrassing the freddy. You may get a mild texas and not have probs. The jack dempsey is a shy fish, as already stated, and won't challenge the texas much at all. It all depends on the individual fish you get.

I would like to add that I don't let my muscle cichlids dispence justice like that anymore. It really isn't a solution and only damages fish.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

I see what youre saying.

All cichlids have different personalities you really can't generalize them all. I really want to keep texans and JD's so im willing to try it. If things seem to be getting out of control i'll get rid of the Texas. hopefully the cons will take some heat off the JD. plus I plan on adding some large tetras to help disperse the aggression.

So say the Texan dosen't work. Have any other cichlid suggestions?


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh and for your fish did you start them in a 90 or were they introduced after they gained some size(assuming you got them as babies). Cuz I was thinking about starting my fish in a 29 gallon for a while. :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

They were started in different tanks and introduced later.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

So do you think it will be okay to start my tank in a 29 gallon?


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

A 29 may be tight, but it may work for a while.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

> I was thinking about starting my fish in a 29 gallon for a while.


Why wait?


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

money man. It would take me a while to get the 75 but I want to make sure the fish get along. Plus Im thinking it will be hard to monitor health if such a small fish are in such a big tank.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

> money man.


I know what you're saying, but when considering the price difference between a 29 and 75 set-up, also consider that your current plans have you purchasing 2 tanks, as opposed to one. Now you can always sell your 29 when you upgrade, but then you'll still have to buy your 75 and cycle it before you can sell the 29. Also, those fish will grow pretty fast; so you may not have as much time as you think.



> I want to make sure the fish get along


Whether they get along could depend on what size tank you put them in.



> Plus Im thinking it will be hard to monitor health if such a small fish are in such a big tank.


 Probably not that difficult to monitor health in a 75, and easier to maintain stable parameters.

I'm just saying, I've been in your shoes, and I went with the small tank first. In retrospect I probably should have gone with the final tank first.

If nothing else, buying small then upgrading is a good way to develop Multiple Tank Syndrome, which may be good or bad :roll:


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

But the thing is I already have a 29 gallon community tank. I planned to just sell those fish and get my central american cichlids. Yes I do realize It would be better to get 75 gallon but I was thinking I already have a cycled tank. Plus the fish In the tank have the same water paremeters requirements.

How fast do you think they grow? Maybe they do grow faster than I thought.

The fish are...
1 Texas
1 JD
2 Male convicts
1 pleco
1 pictus catfish
1 tire track eel

what do ya think?


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Well thanks for all the advice you guys I t was nice talking to all mof you. Im gonna start a new topic for the 29 gallon question since the topic to this one is ort of misleading now. :thumb: :dancing: :fish:


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh okay, didn't know you already had the 29.

Well, the texas and jd should grow approximately 3/4 to 1 inch per month until they reach about 7 and 6 inches respectively, at which point their growth rates will slow. I personally would upgrade their tank well before they reached these pivotal sizes. I am assuming that you will only be keeping the texas and jd in the 29. As Darthodo said, "it may work for a while."

As for the rest of your stocklist for when you make the upgrade, I don't have any experience with eels or pictus cats, so I can't really give you a complete answer. If I were attempting this set-up I'd lose the pleco, the eel, and one of the convicts, but hopefully someone else can give you a better answer regarding your projected stock.

Good luck man.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks man


----------

